# Burton Custom wide 62 or 67?



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

So I've decided to drop some coin and get me a brand spankin new Custom and I need a little advice. I'm 6'4" and 205lbs so i'm fairly large, I've been riding for 6 years now but can't really decide on what size board to get, so I figured id come here to get some help. I ride Whistler and most of my riding is up glacier/alpine but the guys i ride with like to hit the park from time to time and although it isnt my favourite thing i like being able to bust in there. BTW, I'm currently riding a 157 and its just too small. So where to go, a 162 or 167? I'm just a little nervous the 167 might be a little long but i've never road a custom so who knows? anyways thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

id say u r better off with a 67.


Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

Dont think the 67 might be just a little long?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

your ideal size is a 65 or 66, but honestly I think a 62 is to small. That's why I suggest the 67 since you're set on the board. 


But then again I might be wrong, wait for input from other users.


take care.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

personally me being almost the exact same size as you 6'5 210 i would recommend the 162. Although its not that much bigger than your previous board it will definitely feel bigger. I rode a 162 last season and didn't like how long it was for me, so i think the 67 would just be a boat for you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

Ride_Capita said:


> personally me being almost the exact same size as you 6'5 210 i would recommend the 162. Although its not that much bigger than your previous board it will definitely feel bigger. I rode a 162 last season and didn't like how long it was for me, so i think the 67 would just be a boat for you.


what do you ride right now?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Get the 62 man.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

162 burton baron atm


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

any recommendations why the 62 or any input from someone who is riding a board thats 65+? thansk guys for the help!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

Shytowns said:


> any recommendations why the 62 or any input from someone who is riding a board thats 65+? thansk guys for the help!



I would go with burtonAvenger recommendation, he seems to be the member of this forum that knows the most about equipment. 


I guess the 65 would be more of a powder board for a person your size.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Basically you're jumping 10cm's if you went to the 67. Thats a lot of work to ride that board. I regularly ride stuff that big but only for certain situations. The 62 is going to be better suited as an all mountain board for you, now if you're riding a lot more of the Whistler Pow and taking the tow rope to the top and hucking cliffs you might want that 67 for the extra float on that heavier coastal snow.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi All,

Been browsing for a while and thought I may be able to contribute here. Thanks to all for all the good info I have picked up here recently. 

Hi Shytowns,

I think those above me are giving you right advice.. 

I am 6,3 and 96kgs (200ish pounds)have been riding a 168 since 2003. I found this forum whilst looking for some good reviews on a mid-wide around 160-162. 

I have had alot of fun on my existing board particularly on powder days. Lately as my skills have improved I have been wanting something more responsive on the groomers and in the bumpy stuff and better for the occasional park runs - more of an all mountain board. 

I will probably still cart my 168 around for the big powder days such as I found in Japan as it truly excels in those conditions. 

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks guys so much for all the input! Although I will be hiking some of the bowls I won't be doing it enough to justify the 67 I think and an all mountain is really what I'm looking for! You guys have really helped out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

I am 6'5" - 6'6" and about 180lbs. I am going with a 164W board. Hope that helps. Longer = better in pow. Shorter = better in park.


----------

